# Flip top tool bench.



## Adam Fausch (Apr 3, 2016)

Using up some left over plywood. Made a flip top bench for some tools that are always covered up when I need them. Nothing fancy just oak plywood.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2016)

Now thats just innovative as hell

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 3, 2016)

That is a cool idea.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2016)

I've always liked the idea of the flip top tool cart. Eventually I plan to build one or two for my shop. Nice work on something that will serve you well and help keep your shop organized!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 4, 2016)

That is very cool. Great idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2016)

That is great! I need to do that with my planer/6 x 48 belt sander. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice job. I've been tossing doing one of these for a while night now but I always talk myself out of it. What did you use for the pivot point and locking mechanisms?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Apr 4, 2016)

fredito said:


> Nice job. I've been tossing doing one of these for a while night now but I always talk myself out of it. What did you use for the pivot point and locking mechanisms?






The pivot point is like a 1 inch oak dowel. Then the locking mechanisms are eye bolts and some plastic knobs. The eye bolts then have a carriage bolt through the eye that it rotates on. 


I know I have seen plans online before that might be good as a guide.


----------

